# Christina Aguilera- Neues Interview the Voice 2013



## Xtinalover (28 Aug. 2013)

Sie spricht über ihre Arbeit mit Ed Sheeran in der bevorstehenden 5. Staffel von the Voice
und sieht dabei entzückend aus!
Christina Aguilera on Working with Ed Sheeran on 'The Voice' - YouTube


----------



## cb1986 (29 Aug. 2013)

i like her singing she is good on the show to


----------



## cba321 (3 Sep. 2013)

vielen dank !


----------

